# Homeopathic Doctor in UAE



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking for any professional homeopathic doctor in Dubai/Sharjah.
Mainly for gyneacological problem.

Its urgent. Please share ur thoughts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dr. Brenda Saunders at the Dubai Herbal Treatment Centre

Home - Dubai Herbal and Treatment Centre


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply...

well anyone else in the region??


----------

